

Ask HN: Do you "grandfather" beta users into a free plan? - msencenb

Hey HN,<p>Working on a freemium product and hope to be launching a beta soon. I was wondering what is the general practice with beta users when the product goes live. Do you give them a "free forever" account? Do you give them any significant discount? Or do you simply make them pay like everyone else from that point on?
======
calebhicks
I was a beta user of an analytics site (Reinvigorate.net) during development
and testing stages. When the product was released for public consumption, I
was given double the features of the Pro account for 1/2 the price of the
basic account.

The developer still gets paid, and they made me a huge fan.

------
blindfly
You simply offer them a discounted rate to sign up for the premium service.
Those who are willing and able to pay will, and those who would have never
(knowingly) given you ten cents will enjoy reduced service.

------
rararational
As a user I would love it if I had a free forever account, but in reality as a
producer I probably would just give a discount 25%-50%.

------
metachris
Absolutely -- these users make your best continuing beta testers! People that
are already in the feedback loop and which are using the site. Much more
valuable than the few bucks they had to pay for a paid plan!

[Edit] Well, of course it also depends on the number of users and your costs
for providing the service.

------
petervandijck
You should give them something, yes.

